# February 2011 Member monthly giveaway - Winner Brine!



## Jim (Feb 1, 2011)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on Feb 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in January 2011 your'e eligible.*

Moderators & Advertisers, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN*. It will go by the order you respond in.

This month I am giving away a bait that I think has been the "talk of the town". I am not sure what makes this bait so special, but when I see allot of talk about something, of course I get curious. So when I was down at the local BassPro I scored two of them. One for me and one for you! :LOL2: 

This months winner will receive a Koppers Live target Hollow Body Frog! The bait looks killer, it is highly detailed and supposedly is going to be the hollow body frog that all the rest will be compared to. Do you buy the hype? Who knows, who cares. It does look awesome! :LOL2:

The winner will have a choice between the yellow color or a brown/black color. I couldnt decide which one to keep so you can decide for me.
https://www.livetargetlures.com/products/frog_hollow.php


Disclaimer: All things can change because!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 1, 2011)

In


----------



## po1 (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## joshhegwood (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## weezer71 (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## mangelcc (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2011)

In out IN out IN out


Ahhhh heck make it IN!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 1, 2011)

=D> In! =D>


----------



## 00 mod (Feb 1, 2011)

IN.


----------



## poolie (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## lbursell (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 1, 2011)

IN! THANKS JIM!


----------



## perchin (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## robr3004 (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Brine (Feb 1, 2011)

In ~ Thanks Jim!


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## russ010 (Feb 1, 2011)

In...


they are getting all the rage because the body is molded with legs in the body, so it's pushes water out a little differently than the regular hollow body frogs... and they are killer (I've got about 10 of them)


----------



## floundahman (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Feb 1, 2011)

IN for the Yellow one.

Already have a brown that I love.


----------



## tripleup05 (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## cali27 (Feb 1, 2011)

In


----------



## thad. (Feb 1, 2011)

In!
=D>


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## fireshadow (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## devilmutt (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Outdoorsman (Feb 1, 2011)

IN....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## freetofish (Feb 1, 2011)

In


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 1, 2011)

IN!


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## SkagBass (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## bulldog (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 1, 2011)

IN.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## bill (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## redbug (Feb 1, 2011)

thoses are sweet in


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## albright1695 (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Queencitybassman (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Feb 1, 2011)

In


----------



## njTom (Feb 1, 2011)

Great prize to give away on a great month. I turn 36 on the 16th.

IN


----------



## aluminumboatlover (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## Codeman (Feb 1, 2011)

IN

Think there is one in my tackle box that my brother gave and I have never used.


----------



## natestep (Feb 1, 2011)

In


----------



## lswoody (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## juggernoob (Feb 1, 2011)

In


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 1, 2011)

IN

I love weedless frogs on slop.


----------



## brmurray (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't believe it, I just bought a green & black one today :roll: 

I also bought a green & black one of these

https://www.livetargetlures.com/products/frog_walking.php

IN


----------



## Popeye (Feb 1, 2011)

I just double checked, I made more than 4 posts last month.

I'm in for the brown/black one.


----------



## cavman138 (Feb 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Pops14 (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Feb 1, 2011)

in


----------



## batman (Feb 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## ishootthings (Feb 2, 2011)

in


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## Zubes (Feb 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## paDale (Feb 2, 2011)

in


----------



## fish devil (Feb 2, 2011)

:twisted: IN


----------



## BassChasin (Feb 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## Andy (Feb 2, 2011)

In. Thanks for the chance Jim. :beer:


----------



## DBrooke (Feb 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## bcritch (Feb 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## ejones1961 (Feb 3, 2011)

in


----------



## one100grand (Feb 4, 2011)

IN - hoping for the brown one


----------



## benjineer (Feb 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## azekologi (Feb 5, 2011)

eyne :mrgreen:


----------



## Mpd165 (Feb 5, 2011)

In


----------



## aluminumboatlover (Feb 6, 2011)

in. thanks


----------



## ranger1957 (Feb 6, 2011)

In


----------



## Hooky1420 (Feb 6, 2011)

I will pass. I actually just purchased one of each color at bass pro not more than a week ago!!! They are fabulous looking. Have great action in the water too. Not sure if I had enough posts anyway. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Decatur (Feb 6, 2011)

I deleted my entry because I re-read the rules and saw I needed 4 posts in January, and I just joined. I'll be ready for next month's contest! :wink:


----------



## greenhead206 (Feb 6, 2011)

IN


----------



## HOUSE (Feb 7, 2011)

in! sweet lure!


----------



## Zum (Feb 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## grasshopper (Feb 7, 2011)

( IN) thanks a bunch


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2011)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Random.org picked #16. The 16th eligible entrant was Brine! :beer:

Congrats man. Pm me your Address and color choice and I will send it out to you.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 8, 2011)

=D> =D> Congratulations Brine =D> =D> 

I'll PM you my address so you can fwd it to me if you don't like it.


----------



## poolie (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Brine!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Brine. Those frogs look awesome. thanks for the opportunity Jim


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Way to go Brine =D>


----------



## mangelcc (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Brine =D> !!!!!!


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats =D>


----------



## floundahman (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations Brine!


----------



## Decatur (Feb 8, 2011)

Grats!


----------



## lswoody (Feb 8, 2011)

Way to go Brine!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats, Brine! =D>


----------



## grasshopper (Feb 9, 2011)

enjoy


----------



## Andy (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck with your new lure Brine. :beer:


----------



## Brine (Feb 9, 2011)

\/ 

Thanks for all the congrats folks, and thanks Jim for the opportunity! PM sent.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats Brine. =D>


----------



## Pops14 (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats Brine good luck with the lure


----------

